# can I just ignore mold in gravel vac?



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

My gravel vac, despite being hung up after use, has some black mold inside the tube. I realize that I could bleach it, then rinse it really well. But I suspect it would just happen again, and I don't enjoy bleaching things... 

Can I just ignore it (I hope)? Could it hurt the fish or shrimp or water somehow when some water goes back into the tank from the hose?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Not likely to be any trouble at all as it is just a natural thing but in a place where we see it. Thousands of different things we call mold, algae, fungus so knowing which is not going to happen for most of us. Just know that almost all of us have some of it in our siphon tubes? 
I clean it out of my filter tubing when it gets so gross it slows flow but I've never cleaned it out of the siphon. 
If it really, really bothers you, there is a way to clean it without bleach. Bleach is quicker, easier but not if you don't trust it. Run something like a thin wire or cord through, tie a bit of rag on the wire and "saw" it back and forth to scrape the algae off. 
But easier is learning to ignore it!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I still drink from garden hose on occasion just like we did when we were kid's.
Hate to think of what may be inside these.
I have about 50 feet of hose attached to a pump I use for draining water and have in the past, filled bathtub half full of water and then added a half gallon of bleach and placed the pump and hose in the tub and just let it recirculate into the tub for an hour or so.
hose looks cleaner and then I drain the tub and fill it back half full with just warm water and repeat.
Then let the hose dry on patio for a day and good to go.
Would not be an issue when just using the hose for draining the water ,but I also use the hose for refilling


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

It's just a small gravel vacuum (no pump). There are black blotches in the tubing that are growing, but they don't affect flow. Ok- sounds like I'm ok going with the "ignore the mold" route, even though water does backwash into the aquarium a couple times every time I do a water change. Thanks!


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Never allow any visible mold to be present in your house. If mold is present in the tube be sure to never start the water flow using your mouth (which is always good advice). 

Stachybotrys chartarum is very common in areas with high humidity and can produce very toxic mycotoxins. Spores from Aspergillus sp. and others can also easily enter deep into your lungs and have been associated with inflammation of the lungs, allergy, COPD. And the granulomas in the mouse's lungs just did not look like a nice decoration. Work places here have limits for the conc. , but you are responsible for your house and your health.

As to problems with the fish and aquariums, I don't believe you would have any problems.

I know it is easy to just ignore it but long term it is just not worth it.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

lol my water change tube has mold in it for sure and I start that sucker with my mouth every week. oh well

one time I tried to prime my canister filter with my mouth not realizing it was the one attached to my CO2 reactor. almost immediately passed out on that one - it was really bad


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can clean it out with a bleach solution if you want.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Two things at play when one says he has no mold in his house. It is a really odd place like no rain ever falls or the person looking doesn't know where to look. Anybody who has ever taken a bathroom or kitchen apart has found mold somewhere. If you have a serious problem with mold allergies, etc. you have to be careful but for most of us, the mold was here long before we had a name for it and we don't need to panic now. 
Did you know it has been reported that dino had toenail fungus? That's why nobody let them on the arc!


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just squirt H2O2 on it, safer than bleach.


----------



## Capecrusher (Feb 17, 2015)

hbosman said:


> Just squirt H2O2 on it, safer than bleach.



What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

If it doesn't kill you it will only make you stronger


----------

